# Has anyone made money off of their youtube video(s)?



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone made money off of their youtube video(s)? I was thinking of doing so, but I don't know if it is worth it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

only costs you is your time so why not try


----------



## Kwicherbichen (Dec 17, 2007)

Maybe you could elaborate more. Making money from youtube videos?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its just a part of social networking


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I was asked to become a partner but after filling out the paperwork I was declined. They are really strict. You have to be invited to become a partner and even after they ask you to be a partner the guidelines are tough. I have one video that has mega tons of views but it is in Spanish. I would have needed to upload videos regularly which I have not done and if I have to do them them all in Spanish I won't do. I had the video views, but not the subscribers, nor was I consistent with uploading videos. But from spending time on web design forums many say that when they started out they may have gotten enough to buy a cup of coffee. A person that I subscribe to on youtube did a video on becoming a partner and she says that she makes about enough money to pay a utility bill. She has about 6000 subscribers and about 200 videos. I don't no all the in's and outs of a being a youtube partner or if what she said is the norm, I am just repeating what she said, but I quickly left it alone as I have my hands full running my businesses everyday. If I am going to be posting videos a few times a week I need more than enough to pay a utility bill.


----------



## theoperator78 (May 9, 2010)

plan b said:


> Its just a part of social networking


I think the main issue some people have when they now look at, " Social Networking " is they think of it as selling, and it is not.

Just as in real life, you don't try to sell everyone because not everyone needs your services. BUT, they may come to trust you, and may encounter someone or a company who DOES need your services.

I don't look at social networking as earning the money, but it is profitable.

What do you think?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

theoperator78 said:


> I think the main issue some people have when they now look at, " Social Networking " is they think of it as selling, and it is not.
> 
> Just as in real life, you don't try to sell everyone because not everyone needs your services. BUT, they may come to trust you, and may encounter someone or a company who DOES need your services.
> 
> ...


If done correctly it becomes subliminal , kinda of like the hidden message that triggers certain behavior. Most of all fun should be had when networking.


----------



## playera (Aug 13, 2010)

If you can come up with original videos and have an audience and thousands of viewers per day you will make bank


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Justin Bieber?


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

I was thinking about this, but more along the lines of promotional videos. If you have cool enough, high quality videos, you're bound to get some views. Attach your website link and you now have a good number of your viewers visiting your website. I'm opening up a clothing brand, so it might not work for everyone, but it's almost the same as using any other free resource like, facebook, myspace, twitter, ect...


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bieber didn't make money off youtube videos, he made money when he was signed to Usher's record label. Sure he had a lot of views on youtube but he wasn't making money. 

As for the promotional videos on youtube...we all know their are a katrillion shirt sites on the internet, guess what.....the same goes for youtube. A katrillion.... all competing for viewers. The same marketing you do to get people to visit your website will be pretty much the same thing you will have to do to get someone to see your videos on youtube. It is just as much competition and youtube don't just promote your site. You have to get followers, you have to integrate with twitter, facebook, as well as backlinks. It is not easy and you will work just as hard as you would for your website. Post one and don't advertise and watch the counter to see how many people actually watch it. You will be surprised how few views you will get.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, that is very true. But how many of those promotional videos, actually do something cool? It's mostly some random guy talking about how cool his shirts are. You are right though, I would still have to promote the video, but it could also be done on youtube. I would give away shirts to well established youtube channels and have them featured in their videos. I guess I shouldn't have made it sound so easy, it will take work. Just like using all the other resources, you still have to promote those....


----------



## asim (Sep 26, 2010)

it sounds like affiliate marketing, making money off the adverts that are displayed on your you tube video. 
You can make money off You Tube, so getting your You Tube channel gives an added bonus of driving traffic to your site.
I know you tube and t shirt sites are overcrowded, but it is finding a unique selling point for both, doing something no one else is doing, in a fairly competitive niche..


----------

